# Hilfe > 3com Router  < Hilfe ! ! !



## kvhummi (1. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe einen OfficeConnect ADSL Wireless 11g Firewall Router (3CRWE754G72-B) "erworben" ! !
Die Anleitung ist in Englisch und auch die Konfigurationsoberfläche im Browser. Einige Tage habe ich hier das Forum auch schon durchgesehen und konnte auf Grund dessen einige Einstellungen machen von denen ich denke das sie richtig sind. Leider komme ich trotzallem nicht ins Internet mit dem Router, deshalb denke ich, ich habe etwas wichtiges falsch gemacht. Bei www.devode.de habe ich eine Konfigurationsanleitung gefunden für einen anderen Router, mit dieser Hilfe habe ich es auch probiert aber ohne Erfolg. Wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung von solchen Sachen (ping senden?!), ja null. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen, ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar!
Der Router ist an der Netzwerkkarte angeschlossen und zeigt mir an das er DSL-Signal empfängt.
Vorhanden ist folgendes: 
PC mit Windows XP - SP1 > USB-DSL-Modem (Fritz) > DSL-Splitter(DSL-1000) > ISDN-Telefonanlage

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Cagrule (17. April 2005)

hey kvhummi mich würde interessieren ob du es geshaft hast den router online zu kriegen wenn ja dann sags mir bitte ich hab das gleiche problem jetzt


----------



## kvhummi (21. April 2005)

Ja, habe es hinbekommen. Frag nicht, 3 Wochen schon war's geschafft.... ! Was genau willste wissen


----------



## Cagrule (22. April 2005)

habs auch hinbekommen die VPI/VCI nummern sind 1 und 32 für t-online und es muss auf LLC stehen dann gehts danke trotzdem für deine antwort


----------

